

NESHLA: High Level 6502/NES Assembler - kevnguy
http://neshla.sourceforge.net/

======
oldboy72
See also "Action!", a C-like language that works well with the 6502's limited
stack size and addressing modes.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action!_%28programming_language...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action!_%28programming_language%29)

------
kevnguy
Brian Provinciano has also made a video of programming ROM City Rampage for
the NES
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx4xXhZMrU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx4xXhZMrU)

------
peterhajas
This looks really cool! Unfortunately, there don't seem to be *nix build
instructions in the source repo - it's only for Win32. Anyone have any tips on
building this on OS X?

~~~
beltex
_" It's written in standard C and should compile and work on any platform with
little or no modification. So whatever platform is your choice for
development, you can help out!"_

